# Attempt to drive in snow, now ABS light on



## Tech82 (Jan 15, 2010)

Thanks to Mother Nature, I am now having to deal with snow here in Dallas! I was attempting to get out of my driveway, only to have the ESP kick in, causing me to come to a halt. So I backed up, turned ESP off, and gave it another go. The tires began to spin up and my "Low Traction" and "ABS" light began flashing. Well now the ABS light is staying on. Seeing as I can't go anywhere, will the ABS light go off after a few miles of driving? I have stopped and started the car a few times and it is still on. Any help?


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: Attempt to drive in snow, now ABS light on (Tech82)*

If you have restarted/driven the vehicle may times after and the light is still not off, than no it will not go off on its own and you won't have ABS, ESP, etc either.
You'll need to scan for codes and see what comes up.... probably something as simple as replacing a wheel speed sensor.


----------



## SULLYMKIV (Jan 13, 2010)

*Re: Attempt to drive in snow, now ABS light on (GTijoejoe)*

if its not that. i had the same problem but my wheel speed senor ended up being cracked and when i would drive in alot of rain i would get the esp light and abs light. but once the car had time to dry both lights went out.


----------



## breakscape (Aug 23, 2004)

*Re: Attempt to drive in snow, now ABS light on (SULLYMKIV)*

Today I was turning into my work and sliding around in the snow and my ABS & ESP turned on and the Brake light was flashing on the cluster. I was like wtf....Later when I was off work, no lights at all and the drive home was fine. I guess it could be a multitude of things...brake light switch, faulty speed sensor, fuse on panel bad, anyone have any more ideas??


----------



## BrokenDub (May 7, 2007)

*Re: Attempt to drive in snow, now ABS light on (breakscape)*

Wheel speed sensors often flip out when covered in snow.


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: Attempt to drive in snow, now ABS light on (BrokenDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BrokenDub* »_Wheel speed sensors often flip out when covered in snow. 

Perhaps depending on the type (tone ring MR type) or perhaps the mounting locations... but not in my experience with winter testing. We're talking 100's of pounds in ice/snow build up and every vehicle's ABS system must function properly to pass.
Few fail, and basically every time is because the sensor harness was ripped/torn, not the sensory (but maybe we're just that good







)


----------



## matt.bob.johnson (Feb 16, 2010)

I've had the same issue. The lights came on after driving in the snow for a while. When switching out my wheels I checked the wheel speed sensor and the area was really dusty. I disconnected the wheel speed sensor and blew the dust out of the terminals. This made the ABS and ASR lights go off for a while but I live in a really dusty environment so I soon had the issue come back up. I plan to clean up the terminals and use some dielectric grease to keep the dust out this time. So for me it was the wheel speed sensors.


----------

